# Happy Thanksgiving!!!



## amlove21 (Nov 23, 2017)

I hope your day is filled with football, drinks, and the absolute minimum amount of weird conversations with extended family members. 

As always, take a second and toast those that aren't with us today. 

Cheers!


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 23, 2017)

Qapla, you fucking Klingons. Merci Joe.
Thank you Chris, I had Vodka for you this time, hope you  don't mind. Miss you, and thank you.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 23, 2017)

[


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 23, 2017)

Why is it that when I search for "turkey sodomized" on YouTube, I get vids on Russian Ambassador Karlov's assassination in Turkey..?


----------



## DocIllinois (Nov 23, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> .... and the absolute minimum amount of weird conversations with extended family members.



With all of the practice we get here, no one should have an issue with this.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 23, 2017)

DocIllinois said:


> With all of the practice we get here, no one should have an issue with this.


lol well played!


----------



## Gunz (Nov 23, 2017)

I've had 5 beers, I'm on my second Bloody Mary, my earlobes are bleeding and the turkey is on fire...so, in other words, a typical Thanksgiving.


----------



## SaintKP (Nov 23, 2017)

In-laws + Conversation(Proximity)= Gratuitous amounts of alcohol


Happy Thanksgiving to everyone and may you be the victor of your local gladiator arena for the bloodbath we call black friday.


----------



## CDG (Nov 23, 2017)

Stayed in and had a nice, quiet Thanksgiving. No family in the area, so just me, the wife, and the boys. Slept in, got a hot and ready dinner from Cracker Barrell to bring home, watched The Sandlot with the boys, and now relaxing with some booze and watching Homicide Hunter with the wife. Good day all around.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 23, 2017)

Some of my cocktail menu tonight. We had @Il Duce over among others.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving, y’all.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!  I am thankful to be home.....and to be jamming down 9.5% Double IPAs....


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Nov 23, 2017)

For a moment thought this was taboo. 

Happy Thanksgiving gents, and tough ladies of SS. I had a neighbor over, I knew he was a Vietnam vet, he found out I was a vet today. Apparently he's a sober AA alumni of virtue, so it was sweet tea or water. No awkwardness except my experimental green bean casserole, the bacon really did not work together in it.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 23, 2017)

Cheers all!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 23, 2017)

Gobble Gobble!


----------



## Dame (Nov 23, 2017)

Well, I did burn myself, but nothing else. So yeah, good day.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving all! I hope you enjoyed it to the fullest!


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Turkey Day you degenerates!


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving and eat crayons!


----------

